#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Disco meubel van  "Veronica" ?

## John b

Hier het Discomeubel van John van Doesburg



Herkend iemand deze tafel ?

John.
Das pas lekker

----------


## Joost van Ens

Duidelijk geen "mouse" tafel. Of er moet wel zo veel aan verandert zijn. Maar nee, naar nog een keer kijken weet ik het wel zeker. geen mouse.

Dit wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat het geen veronica is geweest, er waren in het verleden meer bedrijven die veronica deden.

groeten

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Het zijn dus 6 vierkante delen en twee hoek delen die je tussen de 1e en 2e kan zetten (en ook tussen 5 en 6). In de twee buitenste delen zitten verende platen(speler). Ik weet dat er aan de achterkant kastjes zijn ingemaakt. Of de met tl lampen verlichte delen altijd de zelfde kleur zijn geweest weet ik niet, wel weet ik dat wij er 1 kleur van gaan maken, zodat als je 4 delen mee neemt je niet 2 maal blauw en 1 oranje en groen hebt. Weten jullie eventueel wie er wel mee heeft gedraaid als het Veronica niet zou zijn? Alle delen zitten per 2 in een grote case.

----------


## pieterjan

heej dat meubel ken ik alleen dan in de kleur wit.
Pas gelden gingen mijn neef en zijn vriendin trouwen en toen had de organisatie ook voor een drive in gezorgd en die hadden dit meubel bij zig.

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## j.van.doesburg

O, bij wie en waar was dat dan? Ik en een vriend hebben dit meubel nu ruim een jaar. Het grijs tussen de kleuren is inderdaad licht grijs.
Als er slecht gedraaid is zijn wij het niet geweest.

----------


## Destiny

Wel een mooi meubel moet ik zeggen. Best modern op zich

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## movinghead

Bijzonder netjes meubel...

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## pieterjan

was bij van der valk vianen ik heb toen zelf nog een groot scherm voor ze geregeld.

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## j.van.doesburg

O,ja er was toen ook nog een andere bruiloft, maar daar was toen de band niet komen opdraven (ook niet afgebeld of zo).
Ja, dat waren wij met ons kleine bruiloft setje.

Dussss

----------


## pieterjan

ja die !!! Weet je nu ongeveer wie ik ben?? Ik werkde toen bij van der valk ? ontopic: Maar verder ik vind het een mooi meubel.

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Ja mooi meubel,

Maar is dit niet erg groot qua vervoer?of haal je ze helemaal uit elkaar o.i.d.?heb je dara nog foto's van?? ben wel benieuwd.

Verder mooi meubel!ik zou idd ook alle kleuren hetzelfde maken,ga je er verder nog wat aan veranderen?

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik weet een ding zeker, het is geen EB meubel..ja das ook een bedrijf wat jaren Veronica heeft gedaan en kwam uit Oss...EB bestaat al een jaar of 10 niet meer..Maaaaaaarrrrr.......Voor Tony Mouse en EB show en music service, was er een bedrijf in Uden, Tune genaamd. Die heeft na Duboi (of hoe hij ook heette..) ook een jaar of 15 Veronica show's gedaan, Tune was van Hans Seewold...en had ook een platen zaak Tune genaamd in Uden..Tune is eind jaren 80, begin 90...ten gronde gegaan...Tune was voor Tony Mouse de grootste met de Veronica drive in show..In de top tijd had Hans Seewold 14 Veronica show's op de weg...Dus dit zou zomaar een van zijn barren kunnen zijn...Maar door achterstallig onderhoud, achterstallige belasting en echtscheiding is hij ten onder gegaan..zoals heel veel bedrijven in deze handel...Aangezien het feit dat ik de oude eigenaar van EB show en music service erg goed ken, heb ik gevraag voor foto's van zijn oude meubels...en hij heeft niet alleen Veronica gedaan, toendertijd o.a. ook de AVRO disco show en Marlboro disco show......Dus zo snel als ik die foto's heb, zal ik ze scannen en on-line zetten....maar kijk niet op een paar maanden.. :Wink: )



Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

I'm almost the best...but i must kill first the rest..

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Kijk dat zijn berichten waar we verder mee kunnen komen.
Ik kijk met de kers nog wel een keer (geintje). Ik ben met twee dagen op dit forum al verder dan 3 maanden losse mail sturen naar... emz.
Jongens, alvast bedankt.

Dussss

----------


## LJ Max

mooi meubel ....

Die past al helemaal niet op mijn kamer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



- LIGHT & SOUND -

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Die past al helemaal niet op mijn kamer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



dat hoeft ook helemaal niet

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik ga de disco ff uitprinte...kan ik ff verhaal gaan halen.. :Wink: )

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

I'm almost the best...but i must kill first the rest..

----------


## John b

Duboi, Dick De bois is zo ongeveer de uitvinder van de Drive in show.
De beste man is onlangs overleden.

John.
Das pas lekker

----------


## karel

Zeer mooi meubel en best nog actueel (persoonlijke smaak) maar euhh geen meubel van Mouse die die voor zijn veronica shows gebruikte. Nu maar effe wachten op olafje.......het is ook altijd het zelfde met die jongen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Karelkist.....the best there's!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

En bedankt he........Ik heb het tussentijds voor gelegd aan mijn fijne kennissen...en die heeft de foto nog niet gezien...maar weet bijna zeker dat een dateq barretje is.....dus...zosnel als dat zeker is meld ik me weer.....en mocht het een dateq barretje zijn...dan is ie bijna antiek..



Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

I'm almost the best...but i must kill first the rest..

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Nou, ik weet dat dit meubel door AZ19 gekocht is van..... Dateq. Samen met een JBL/dateq geluid set en Dateq dimmers met licht tafel.
AZ heeft toen de geluidset gehouden samen met het 24 KW licht setje en het meubel is toen door verkocht aan Kees Brouwer die er in het noorden des lands de SRA Disco show mee heeft gedraaid. Kees is een oud AZ19 collega van mij, zodoende dat hij mij dat meubel heeft verkocht toen hij zelf een nieuwe heeft laten bouwen. Maar welke disco heeft er met dat meubel in de dateq tijd mee gewerkt?

Dussss

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Voor zover ik weet..Heeft Dateq ook nog zon 4 jaar de Veronica drive in show gedaan....Dat heb ik al bevestigd gekregen..Oke..ff alle namen op een rijtje zetten...

1.Dick De bois...Das idd de uitvinder, dus was hij als eerste..
2.Dateq
3.AZ19?
4.Tune
5.Mouse/EB
6.Pieeë

Tot zover weet ik nu wie het allemaal gedaan heeft...En dat in ruim 30 jaar..1*per 5 jaar een ander bedrijf, gemiddeld. Als ik het ff uittel..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

I'm almost the best...but i must kill first the rest..

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Zijn er inmiddels mensen die al meer weten van ons meubel???
Ik ben al bij Erik de Zwart aan de deur geweest, maar die kende het meubel niet.
Ik wacht met spanning af en zoek gewoon door.
Alvast bedankt voor al jullie moeite.


Dussss

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Ja, jongens ik blijf het warm houden. Weet iemand hoe ik aan informatie kan komen over deze line-up (disco meubel)?
Ik zit met smart te wachten en hoor het graag.

Dussss

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik lees er nog een keer overheen....en lees dat je wil weten welke show met dat Dateq barretje gedraaid heeft...ik zal je uit de brand helpen...Veronica drive in show....

Ze hebben trouwens door de loop van de jaren ook al verschillende geluidssets op die Veronica show's gehad..Zeck, Dynacord, Zelfbouw JBL, Master Blaster, EV en JBL....zover ik weet..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

Bijgewerkt door - Olaf Duffhuës op 11/09/2002  22:32:14

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Nou, als dat zo is, is daar dan nog iets van reclame folders of foto's van terug te vinden. Lijkt me tegek om een veronica dj te zien draaien met ons meubeltje. Als je mij daar mee kan helpen??????

Dussss

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

pfffff...ff denken....begin met een mailtje naar dateq? en welke jock wil je dan hebben?

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Volgens mij ben ik zelf degene die het meest op deze lijst voor kom, maar goed. Ik heb inmiddels contact gehad met Dateq, die verwees mij door naar Giel van Praag, die verwees mij naar Intershow en die weer naar DJ Sven (van de holliday rap). Die heeft toen voor veronica de shows gedraaid. Ik zou hem een foto mailen, zodat hij kon zeggen of dit meubel door Veronica is gebruikt. Als er mensen zijn die hier meer van weten, hoor ik het graag.


Dussss

----------


## Joost van Ens

Sven heeft idd voor veronica gedraaid. Maar als dat al in de dateq tijd was? ik twijfel.

groeten

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ben bang van niet....Joost....denk dat dit eerder Lex Harding tijdperk nog is....Sven is van na '87...

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## Joost van Ens

Zo bedoelde ik het ook, heb nl in het verleden voor mouse nog met sven gestaan. vandaar.

groeten

----------


## j.van.doesburg

Das lang geleden. Ik zit voor de ein nog even te google op mijn naam en kwam dit weer tegen. Zijn er nog mensen die nieuws hebben over ons meubel. Ik heb DJ Swen (holliday rap) aan de lijn gehad. Die heeft toen bij veronica gedraaid en dacht dit meubel wel te kennen. Toch zou ik zo graag foto's ervan willen zien. Weet iemand nog wat???
Mazzzzeeeell

----------


## jens

> citaat:Nou, ik weet dat dit meubel door AZ19 gekocht is van..... Dateq. Samen met een JBL/dateq geluid set en Dateq dimmers met licht tafel.
> AZ heeft toen de geluidset gehouden samen met het 24 KW licht setje en het meubel is toen door verkocht aan Kees Brouwer die er in het noorden des lands de SRA Disco show mee heeft gedraaid. Kees is een oud AZ19 collega van mij, zodoende dat hij mij dat meubel heeft verkocht toen hij zelf een nieuwe heeft laten bouwen. Maar welke disco heeft er met dat meubel in de dateq tijd mee gewerkt?



volgens mij draat die az19 aleen nog maar met das....en die discomeunbels van hun hebben hun beste tijd ook wel gahad volgens mij......volgens mij kennen ze t beter terugkopen  :Wink:

----------


## MC Party

Van Sluis Media BV(195.18.123.98) schreef op Sun Sep 26 10:45:56 2004: LET OP: prof. drive-in show meubel te koop. Oud-Veronica/Mouse, je kent ze wel, wit met witte cases, alle delen compleet. 4 x 50 cm blok, 1 x 70 cm blok, 2 x hoek, 2 vulstukken. Nette staat. Alles powercon/XLR. excl. apparatuur. EUR 2000,- info@vansluismedia.nl

Misschien dat je hier iets aan hebt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dat zijn andere meubels...die ken ik wel..die zijn ook in marmer uitvoering geweest..

----------


## Joost van Ens

arlo heeft zijn meubel dus te koop staan. is idd een originele mouse. ( heb er zelf ook een) powercon zat er origineel niet in omdat het toen nog niet bestond. maar het meubel wat hij heeft is gewoon goed. vraagt trouwens wel wat ruimte qua vervoer.

groeten

----------


## TomBrokling

Heeft er nog iemand foto's van de Toppop discoshow uit de jaren 70?
Ben zelf een tijdje meegereisd om het zo maar te zeggen, als roadie/dj, en heb erg veel foto's gemaakt, maar ben door omstandigheden alles kwijt geraakt. Het gaat mij met name om de "Mouse" meubels, zoals ze genoemd worden, en eventueel ook foto's van de Toppop bussen.

Alvast dank!

----------


## LJ_jacob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Nou, ik weet dat dit meubel door AZ19 gekocht is van..... Dateq. Samen met een JBL/dateq geluid set en Dateq dimmers met licht tafel.
> ...



AZ19 draaide vroeger uitsluitend met DAS(st-218, r-215), maar tegenwoordig is er een JBL array systeem aangeschaft met crown macrotech amps er achter. 
Ook de meubels krijgen een nieuw HPL laagje, en nieuwe flightware. 
adioss
Jacob

----------


## jens

ok  :Smile: ....en is dat sleutelsysteem al eens uit die deeltjes gehaald......dat je op een klus staat en dat niemend een sleutelheeft van de dj bar om een beetje fatsoenlijk kabels te trekken haha...heb wel altijd leuke shows gehad in de tijd dat ik een poaar keer ben meegeweest

----------


## LJ_jacob

hahahaha die ondingen :P weet het eigenlijk niet! ik heb al een tijdje niet meer met dat meubel gedraait:P, zal binnenkort eens navragen...

----------


## jens

ach het is voor mij ook alweer 3 jaar geleden dat ik voor het laatst ben meegeweest....

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door TomBrokling_
> 
> Heeft er nog iemand foto's van de Toppop discoshow uit de jaren 70?
> Alvast dank!



Ik drink van de week nog wel een biertje met Krijn T, zal m s vragen...

----------


## beyma

Nu we het hier toch over oude glorie hebben, wie heeft er nog wat leuke foto's van de Tros Popformule drive in show ???

Eigenlijk door hun heb ik besloten om ook zoiets te willen hebben....

----------


## Joost van Ens

Zal ik eens moeten gaan zoeken. Mijn carriëre is daar begonnen.

----------


## beyma

> citaat:Zal ik eens moeten gaan zoeken. Mijn carriëre is daar begonnen.



Oke, ik ben ook even de zolder opgekropen en heb een leuke totaal foto gevonden !! ik heb daar een vraag over , maar die stel ik in het rigging forum, anders gaan we hier erg off topic !!

----------


## j.van.doesburg

En, zijn er nog mensen met nieuws?????

----------


## Ro

Hey Guys,
Zal ik maar een einde maken aan de discussie welk meubel bij welke drive in show? Zoals Joost wel weet loop ik al weer de nodige jaren mee. Stuur evt. foto van de show, en ik ga je wel vertellen welke drive in show en evt. de toenmalige eigenaar en jaartallen.

Greetings,

ronald

----------


## Mark-LED

Da's mooi, maar is dat zo nuttig om nog te melden na 4 maand?

----------


## John van DOesburg

Een heeeellllle tijd later. 
Ik zat ff op mijn naam te snuffelen en zag ik dat mijn naam hier te vinden was in dit forum.

Ik heb net even het hele verhaal doorgelezen. Tot nu toe heeft niemand  mij heel duidelijk informatie kunnen geven over ons meubel.
Hopelijk weten jullie nu meer????

resume:

Wij (erwin en ik) van Sunshine productions zijn de disco boeren.
We hebben een disco meubel gekocht van Kees Brouwer (Van Rossum facilities)
Die heeft het van AZ19
Hun weer van Dateq
Die werkte weer voor Chiel van Praag (intershow)
Hij had ook weer wat met Veronica.
.....

Verder gaat mijn informatie niet. Het verhaal gaat dus dat dit meubel ooit voor Veronica heeft gedraaid. Ik heb via via gesproken met Sven (die ene van de holliday rap). Hij was vroeger een van de DJ's. Helaas heeft hij geen foto's of dergelijke om het te kunnen bevestigen.

Is er nog iemand die het wel weet???
Er staan wel wat foto's te vinden op onze site www.sunshineproductions.nl

Ik hoor graag van jullie

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zover ik weet heeft Veronica ermee gedraaid, alleen zover ik weet Sven niet.. :Wink:  Want Veronica draaide vanaf +/- 1987/88 met witte en marmer kleur barretjes...Ook bij Mouse, zover ik weet....En Sven ging pas na 87 draaien als B DJ voor Veronica...Wel een goede DJ trouwens..DJ Sven..Maar dat even buiten beschouwing...

----------


## John van DOesburg

Maaarrre beste Olaf.

Het klinkt alsof jij er zeker meer van weet. Heb jij nog tips hoe ik aan een oude foto / flyer of folder kan komen?????

Die Sven was wel een aardige gozer moet ik zeggen (via de telefoon dan).

Ben benieuwd
John

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nou, daar ben ik achterheen geweest, maar tot dusver heb ik nog niks gekregen. Ik zal het nog eens aanhalen...Ik weet dit, omdat ik een van de ex-eigenaren ken die die show's deden voor Veronica...

----------


## van schijndel

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=4965

----------


## dj ralph

onze drive in show is vroeger ook van veronica geweest

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Das volgens mij een Hans Seewald setje...voorheen Tune uit Uden..

----------


## dj ralph

zou misschien kunnen hij heeft deze discobar al vanaf begin 1990
en vroeger denden de VU meters in de voorbak van disco, dat hebben ze zelf bedacht

----------


## Ronald de Gier

Definitief de oude rode bar van Seewalt. Toen het bergafwaarts ging was eerst de groene bar met de Micro draaitafels er als eerste uit, gevolgt door de zwarte waarna deze rode volgde. En dat was rond 1988. Daarna ging de blauwe eruit. 2 witte werden omgebouwd tot 2 verschillende grijze meubels en de 4 gele zijn daarna verkocht. Helaas gingen de 2 grijze in 1992/1993 met het faillissement eruit. Waarvan de kleinste later in Uden in een restaurant/feestzaal terecht kwam. Daar heb ik eind jaren 90 nog mee gewerkt. Saillant detail: het oude pand van Hans is nu de gamma in Uden.

----------


## Joost van Ens

He, gier, welkom op het forum. Tsja, als er iemand veel van discomeubels af weet......

Joost

----------


## arie c

hallo

is er mischien iemand die mij kan helper aan de maten van een veronica mouse meubel met name de verhoudingen van de voorkant doven en onderste deelhoe het meubel opgeboud is weet ik al nu de maten nog 


allemaal de groeten en bvd

----------


## LJ_jacob

nu we toch bezig zijn, weet iemand waar het oude gele AZ19 meubel is gebleven? (van de NS-roadshow o.i.d.)??

----------


## LJ_jacob

Al een tijdje geen reactie gehad, maar ik blijf benieuwd...
Iemand enig idee waar de oude AZ19 meubels zijn? er zwerven nog zo'n 3,5 complete meubels bij het huidge AZ, het NowDanceExperience meubel staat bij purple haze, maar de rest??? iemand enig idee?

----------


## salsa

Ik heb nog een paar foto's van de "Tros PoP Formule" en de "Radio 10Gold" meubel van PIEEE uit Apeldoorn.
Volgens mij was dit ook het meubel voor "Tros Milkhouse" in de 80's.
Dat was in den beginne met BOSE 802 i.c.m BOSE 302, later Dynacord geworden.

Toen liep ik nog rond in Apeldoorn!

Dave

----------


## TMC

Is dit orgineel ?? Wie weet het

----------


## beyma

Ik vond ook nog deze foto (scan uit het blad 'oog en oor' 1986 ofzo) 

Best een leuke opstelling zo met die trussen! Dit is jaaaren lang mijn " droom opstelling" geweest  :Cool:   :Big Grin: 





Ik denk dat als je de parren aan de voorzijde zou vervangen door scan's je echt een hele leuke opstelling hebt! In ieder geval een stuk origineler dan twee wind-ups met een stuk truss er boven....

Wat ik me wel altijd heb afgevraagt, en misschien heeft salsa daar een foto van, is hoe die 802's nu zo mooi onder elkaar hangen zonder zichtbare verbindingen....  :Confused:

----------


## salsa

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

Dit is idd de set up geweest van de Tros PoP Formule vanaf begin jaren 90, ik heb dit nog vaak zo opgebouwd!!
Ik weet niet precies meer hoe die 802's aan elkaar hingen, vaak hadden we toch 2 302's met daarop 4 802's los van de DJ Booth staan..
Deze foto is bij PIEEE in de showroom gemaakt destijds......

Dit meubel is later door gegaan naar Radio 10 Gold en Veronica.
Het was een licht meubel van gewicht, je koppelde ze met plankjes tussen elkaar en het apparatuur was er al ingebouwd.

Bose is snel vervangen door Dynacord.

Errug leuk om weer zo te zien!

----------


## oscarfritschy

Ik werk regelmatig met dezelfde constructie, van dance-dimensions.
 Zij hebben hem over genomen van party-time (waar ik er ook wel eens mee gewerkt hebt), die geloof ik ook de Yorin drive-in heeft gedaan..Dus grote kans dat het dezelfde is!!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Benieuwd hoeveel kracht er op die knik in het truss aan de zijkant komt te staan als je hem vol hangt met parren en bose-meuk. Schijnt al best lang goed te gaan.

Zie ik nou goed dat links en rechts een soort kruis van truss gemaakt is met haaks daarop (bovenin) voor en achter truss?

----------


## oscarfritschy

> Benieuwd hoeveel kracht er op die knik in het truss aan de zijkant komt te staan als je hem vol hangt met parren en bose-meuk. Schijnt al best lang goed te gaan.
> 
> Zie ik nou goed dat links en rechts een soort kruis van truss gemaakt is met haaks daarop (bovenin) voor en achter truss?



 Jep..zie je goed..Bij de gene waar ik voor dance-dimensions wel eens mee werk was vroeger de voorste truss vervangen voor een 40 of 50 cm truss, waar weer tv's in zaten.

----------


## Outline

> Benieuwd hoeveel kracht er op die knik in het truss aan de zijkant komt te staan als je hem vol hangt met parren en bose-meuk. Schijnt al best lang goed te gaan.
> 
> Zie ik nou goed dat links en rechts een soort kruis van truss gemaakt is met haaks daarop (bovenin) voor en achter truss?



Zat ik me ook al af te vragen! Lijkt mij in iig niet de veiligste constructie... Misschien dat we een opinie van Rinus kunnen krijgen?

En toch weer dat Bose Line-array!  :Wink:

----------


## salsa

Niet zo zeuren jongens, deze foto is een Demo opstelling geweest.
Ik kan je vertellen dat er tussen de 'kruizen' een dwarsligger en een 'staander' geplaatst werdt.
Dit bestaat al bijna 20 jaar en is nog steeds in actie, niet huilen....

Dave

----------


## greddy1974

die meubels ken ik wel, heb er nog mee gewerkt.
heb jaren bij pieee in apeldoorn gewerkt

----------


## salsa

> die meubels ken ik wel, heb er nog mee gewerkt.
> heb jaren bij pieee in apeldoorn gewerkt



Oh! Vul je profiel even in, misschien ken ik je wel!

Dave.

----------


## Gerrit de opa van eb

> Duidelijk geen "mouse" tafel. Of er moet wel zo veel aan verandert zijn. Maar nee, naar nog een keer kijken weet ik het wel zeker. geen mouse.
> 
> Dit wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat het geen veronica is geweest, er waren in het verleden meer bedrijven die veronica deden.
> 
> groeten



Hallo beste mensen
ik heb bij EB gewerkt en later bij Arjan van Houtum
ik heb jaren lopen sjouwen met de veronica set en de avro set die later verkocht is aan Jumbo scala in Valkenburg
met allebij de setjes veel gewerkt de marmere en de avro aluminium set die ik zelf div malen veranders heb tevens het laden van het mercedes bakwagentje was een hels karwei veel gedraaid bij de klaveet in achterveld marianebar scala den Burg Texel zaal takis enz enz wil je meer weten mail dan naar gjm.boom@home.nl enkele dj sven van veen jeroen van inkel erik de zwart jan de hoop bart van leeuwen martin gerard chiel v praag enz enz

----------


## NesCio01

> Hallo beste mensen
> ik heb bij EB gewerkt en later bij Arjan van Houtum
> ik heb jaren lopen sjouwen met de veronica set en de avro set die later verkocht is aan Jumbo scala in Valkenburg
> met allebij de setjes veel gewerkt de marmere en de avro aluminium set die ik zelf div malen veranders heb tevens het laden van het mercedes bakwagentje was een hels karwei veel gedraaid bij de klaveet in achterveld marianebar scala den Burg Texel zaal takis enz enz wil je meer weten mail dan naar gjm.boom@home.nl enkele dj sven van veen jeroen van inkel erik de zwart jan de hoop bart van leeuwen martin gerard chiel v praag enz enz



Hoi Gerrit,

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar:
- de openingspost is van 2002
- de post voor die van jou is van 2009

Verder snap ik echt geen snars van jouw verhaal.
Wellicht kun je dit wat leesbaarder maken door het gebruik
van interpuncties, alinea's en af en toe een nieuwe regel?

grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

welkom Gerrit.

Maak je niet druk over de sacherijnen op het forum zoals bovenstaande.
Leuk om wat old school op het forum te hebben.

Doe je tegenwoordig nog dingen in de audio?

----------


## Gerrit de opa van eb

hallo dank voor je reactie ,ik ben niet meer werkzaam in de audio heb er twee jaar geleden het bijltje er bij neergelegd
werd veel te zwaar voor me heb er rugklachten van gekregen 
bij Arjan was het flink aanpoten ,het was werken voor de grotere bands zoals Volumia Ilse de lange bloff  enz enz 
mis het nog elke dag hoor zeker het sturen met de grotere Volvo,s maar helaas hierbij groet ik alle bekende 
groetjes Gerrit

----------


## NesCio01

> welkom Gerrit.
> 
> Maak je niet druk over de sacherijnen op het forum zoals bovenstaande.
> Leuk om wat old school op het forum te hebben.
> 
> Doe je tegenwoordig nog dingen in de audio?



Dan maar een sacherijn, bedankt voor het compliment showband  :Smile: 
Ik vind het gewoon echt niet leesbaar!

Verder is Gerrit meer dan welkom hoor, ben alleen bang dat ook 
Gerrit uit de tijd is, dat '_hij steelt als de raven en een boef is,
in de ogen de braven_'?

Maar ja, wat moet je nou, als je niets hebt?

grzt

Nes

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nou, in deze was vooral meneer EB zelf het boefje..samen met een handlanger...:-)

En Arjan, de voormalige loonwerker, die ze in het weekend van de tractor aftrokken om in eerste instantie plaatjes te draaien in het zaaltje achter het huis en daarna pas bij EB...:-) Om daarna iets met vrachtwagens te gaan doen...:-)

Dat waren leuke tijden, lange dagen voor een zakcentje...:-)

De laatste keer dat ik de Scala was(1999) hingen er SA Blue Boxen, kan met niet herinneren dat EB Blue boxen heeft gehad, wel een Preformer set van SA...

Bij de disco shows werd over het algemeen Zeck en Master Blaster gebruikt, toen..:-)

----------

